# Craftsman Professional Dovetail Jig



## dutchie1979 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys, great forums here!

Picked up a used craftsman professional dovetail jig. Does anyone know what bushings I need for this jig? Any info would be appreciated.

Jeremy


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Jeremy.
Maybe this link will help:

http://www.bt3central.com/archive/index.php?t-16959.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeremy

Just one more way to skin this cat ,, you can use a standard 3/8" OD brass guide , the guide just needs to slip into and out of the finger template 


below you will see a set at the right price 
http://www.grizzly.com/images/manuals/h0983_m.pdf
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160
http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/95000-95999/95160.pdf

The Craftsman is .400 OD the 3/8" is .375 OD but it will slip right in and out..and you will have a full guide set on hand for other jobs..  you just need to make sure your router can take on the 1 3/16" guides...


=========




dutchie1979 said:


> Hey guys, great forums here!
> 
> Picked up a used craftsman professional dovetail jig. Does anyone know what bushings I need for this jig? Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Jeremy


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I have the very same DT jig from craftsman. I'd have to look in the manual to see what they call for. I do believe that if you have a 1/2 and or a 3/8 bushing, you should be fine.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Jeremy.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I know a few days have passed since this posting, I did find some info from manual. It states that the bushing sizes are listed on the templates along with the bit sizes needed per template guide. They should be printed on the top side of the templates. You should also have 4 templates. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kar120c (Feb 13, 2009)

dutchie1979 said:


> Hey guys, great forums here!
> 
> Picked up a used craftsman professional dovetail jig. Does anyone know what bushings I need for this jig? Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Jeremy


Jeremy:
I own this Craftsman Professional dovetail jig (just used it yesterday, actually). You will need only two guide bushings for all of the dovetails that can be made with this jig (half-blind, half-blind offset, half-blind rabbit, through, and box joint). They are .400" OD and the ordinary 1/2" OD, and they come with the jig. One more thing - to cut the through dovetails, you will need two special bits - one is an extra long 1/4" strait bit (Sears #25415), and the other is a 9/16" dovetail bit (Sears #25414), and neither is included in this kit. You can use the other, standard size dovetail bit - that is included in this kit - to make the half blind dovetails. 

I have used this jig for a couple of years, and it is not bad. Actually, once you get the hang of it, the half blind dovetails are very easy to make - you can cut the tails and the pins at the same time, which is something that too many dovetail jigs are unable to do.

Good Luck...


----------



## bparsons (Dec 14, 2009)

do you know what the drawer heights should be for optimum spacing. i plan on using blum blumotion drawer slides which require the bottom to be 1/2" up from bottom of drawer.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bparsons said:


> do you know what the drawer heights should be for optimum spacing. i plan on using blum blumotion drawer slides which require the bottom to be 1/2" up from bottom of drawer.


Whats the center to center spacing of the fingers on you jig. That would be your drawer height increments. You will need to add an offset measurement to center the pins top & bottom. Usually it's a half pin top & half pin bottom to center joint. Example (I have the Porter Cable jig & the spacing is 1" center to center of the fingers. Add 1/4" for the offset & my drawer sizes are 1-1/4", 2-1/4", 3-1/4", 4-1/4", 5-1/4" etc. So for a 5" opening the drawer that would fit would be 4-1/4" tall.I have 3/4" left for slide & drawer clearancein the opening. I route or dado a groove the size of drawer bottom 1/2" up from bottom edge of drawer & that should center it in middle of tails & pins). 

Some jigs use a 7/8" center to center of the fingers. the added 1/4" to the measurement might still be ok since it's close.


----------



## bparsons (Dec 14, 2009)

jlord said:


> Whats the center to center spacing of the fingers on you jig. That would be your drawer height increments. You will need to add an offset measurement to center the pins top & bottom. Usually it's a half pin top & half pin bottom to center joint. Example (I have the Porter Cable jig & the spacing is 1" center to center of the fingers. Add 1/4" for the offset & my drawer sizes are 1-1/4", 2-1/4", 3-1/4", 4-1/4", 5-1/4" etc. So for a 5" opening the drawer that would fit would be 4-1/4" tall.I have 3/4" left for slide & drawer clearancein the opening. I route or dado a groove the size of drawer bottom 1/2" up from bottom edge of drawer & that should center it in middle of tails & pins).
> 
> Some jigs use a 7/8" center to center of the fingers. the added 1/4" to the measurement might still be ok since it's close.


thanks so much.
great help
merry xmas


----------



## crapwacker (Feb 1, 2010)

*3/8" bushing does NOT work correctly*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Jeremy
> 
> Just one more way to skin this cat ,, you can use a standard 3/8" OD brass guide , the guide just needs to slip into and out of the finger template
> 
> ...


If you add up the increased cut from both sides, you end up with 0.10" less material.
I used a 7/16" (0.436") and turned it down to 0.400".


----------



## crapwacker (Feb 1, 2010)

crapwacker said:


> If you add up the increased cut from both sides, you end up with 0.10" less material.
> I used a 7/16" (0.436") and turned it down to 0.400".


Also, I was at Home Depot today and found a RIDGID Universal Router Bushing Kit on sale for $30 with a .400" bushing as well as the common sizes. Nice Kit, it comes with a metal centering post and two bases


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

RIDGID Universal Router Bushing Kit (RBK1032) from The Home Depot

==


----------



## FMarinaro (Oct 30, 2011)

Jeremy


----------



## FMarinaro (Oct 30, 2011)

Jeremy
I have a Craftsman Dovetail jig model # 720.25760 the # on the bushings are 29L103 for the 1/2" fingers the bushing measures 0.42 or 27/64.
The # on the bushing for the 1/4" fingers is 29L104 and measures 0.31 or 5/16 
Hope this might help

FMarinaro


----------

